# 7-Keto DHEA?? Any comments?



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Friends,Has anyone ever tried 7-Keto DHEA? It's supposed to be a fat burner but also an immune system booster. The origian DHEA has some side effects that could be dangerous, but this newer stuff is supposed to be side effect, hormone free.Any comments or opinions at all, would be greatly appreciated. I've never seen this product discussed here before, but perhaps it has.love to all, mama-


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

I have not tried that specific brand of DHEA, but I have tried the supplement back in 94.It gave me the most severe stiff neck I ever had.I read a review about a researcher at the University of San Diego (wish I could remember his name), who was one of the original researchers into DHEA. He didn't have many good things to say about it. In fact I think he called it a junk hormone, and said if you absolutely must do it, use very small doses.People with liver dysfunction frequently have problems with hormone supplementation or HRT.imho, I am neutral about it, but would not reccomend it.Your mileage may vary of course.(g)Do research on it, before making a commitment to taking it. Use a search engine and read some of the opposing points of view on it. Look primarily for college or university studies.HTH - NickT


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Nick,Yes, DHEA is a crummy product. The 7 KetoDHEA is not a brand name, rather a new formulation of the product. Different companies make it, like Twin Labs, etc. It apparently has no hormones or other scary stuff, just the benefits.I don't know. I'm at my wits end. I have a doctors appointment next week anyway, and I'm going to ask him about it. I already take a thyroid pill every day and I'm a 47 year old woman, so I don't need any more hormonal problems!Thank you for replying Nick. I always find your posts fascinating, by the way, I just don't always respond. I think you're great!love and light to all,mama-


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

DHEA scares me a bit; my nutritionist suggested that I might need to take it, but I'm steering clear for now. I, too, read recently that 7-Keto (what does that stand for) is supposed to have fewer or no side-effects. Well, let's hope!


----------

